# No enciende el PC, si cuando quito un cable pero sin verse nada



## Meta (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola:

tengo un Pentium IV. Al encender el PC intenta moverse el ventilador del microprecesador y no enciende. Si dejas el PC normal, en la placa base tiene el Led encendido, como que está la conmutada enchufada. Cuando pulso Power ON, no enciende.

viendo este esquema.





El cuadrado con los cables negros y amarillos que dan 12V, si lo desconecto, funciona el ventilador del microprocesador pero no enciende nada en la pantalla. Si lo conecto, ningín ventilador funciona.

¿Qué puede ser?

Lo que creo que la fuente no aguanta mucho, es de 300W, quizás como consume más la placa base que lo que aguanta la fuente, se detiene. Antes funionaba todo, de repente ya no encendió más.

No tengo una fuente de 450W para probar a ver que pasa.

¿Alguna solución?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Mslbrll (Ago 13, 2012)

Cambia la fuente, seguro se quemo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2012)

y si desconectas el dvd /cd o el disco duro ? enciende ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 13, 2012)

¿Los condensadores cerca del área de la CPU están en buen estado?
Unas fotos ayudarían.

También puede ser que la fuente ya esté por pasar a mejor vida. Acá es de probar con una fuente nueva o en buen estado.

Saludos!


----------



## phavlo (Ago 13, 2012)

probaste la fuente aparte aver si da los voltajes que debe dar ?


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola:

La fuente no se si será de buen estado. Lo que se que he probado varias fuentes solo con el conector cuadrado que tiene los 4 cables, dos negros y dos amarillos. Desde que lo conecte la fuente se para.

Los condensadores están bien. Lo que veo un poco quemado son dos coponentes que parecen reguladores al lado del microprocesador. Se llaman 85T03H. Pareque que son transistores.

He probado lols voltajes y da bien.

Un saludo.

Edito:
Leyendo por Internet, parece ser que el el microprocesador que puede estar mal, no mal conectado, sino quemado.

He encontrado esta explicación.


> Antes de nada, para comprobar si funciona (aunque esto no se puede hacer  así en todas las fuentes porque algunas disparan), desconecta todos los  cables de la fuente a la placa y dispositivos
> 
> Coje el conector ATX que es el de 20+4 pines (viene uno de 20 y otro al  lado de 4 para placas de 24 pin). Enchufa la fuente a 220V y pon su  interruptor trasero en ON.
> 
> ...



Mi conclusión, puede ser el microprocesador o los transistores que indiqué arriba.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 13, 2012)

Es muy probable que sea el componente que mencionas. Ya que cuando desconectas el voltaje auxiliar de la CPU el sistema arranca pero al estar dañada la etapa reguladora de la CPU, no hay señal. Unas fotos del área en cuestión ayudarían.

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ago 13, 2012)

Meta saludos, amigo lo que esta pasando es que tienes un corto en los mosfet que estan en la fuente que alimenta el procesador ,ese componente 85T03H es uno de ellos deben haber 3 0 4 iguales te toca bajarlos y verificar cuantos hay en corto o cual ya no cierra al ser gatillado.
si tomas una foto de esa parte de los mosfet y nos das el modelo de la motherboard major para los amigos del foro.


----------



## Meta (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola:

Cuando pueda subo las fotos.

El procesador en un Pentium IV, 3.0GHz. 2x512MB de RAM. La plama base es *ASUS PSGD2-X REV. 1.00*.

He quitado el procesador, parece estar bien, lo limpie a fondo y puse pasta nueva. La prueba que hice es conectar todos los conectores sin el procesador y enciende el ventilador de la CPU mientras los conectores todos conectados.

Pensé que era la fuente, he probado en poner dos fuentes conmutada de ATX, uno directo de los 22 pines y otra fuente de 4 pines. Ocurre lo mismo.

Parece ser que son esos componentes y no se si se pueden comprar en un local de electrónica.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ago 14, 2012)

Meta saludos, esos componentes por lo general hay que pedirlos por encargo ,pero en talleres puedes conseguir motherboard malas en los cuales hay repuestos de reemplazo, lo que si tienes que hacer es verificar el datsheet de las componentes para comparar equivalencias.


----------

